# Joshua Trees - Lancaster, California



## Seefutlung

A few snaps of Joshua Trees in the Californian desert.
http://garyayala.smugmug.com/gallery/3577624#203149239

Gary


#1






#2





#3


----------



## Lrg

nice shots my fav is #3


----------



## Sideburns

wow.  those are all amazing.  the third one is my favourite.  Really good eye.


----------



## Seefutlung

Thanks Lrg and Sideburns

Gary


----------



## abraxas

Ah yes, you've come to the edge!  Welcome, and nice shots!


----------



## ketan

I liked the last one the most...


----------



## DPW2007

Beautifuly shots (and trees). Number 3 is my favourite, very closely following by number 2.


----------



## Seefutlung

Yes Abraxas ... the edge.  Thanks ketan and DPW2007.


----------



## abraxas

Seefutlung said:


> Yes Abraxas ... the edge.  Thanks ketan and DPW2007.



I was going to ask, you ever shoot at Vasquez Rocks?

Vasquez Rocks

It's a bit over done appearing in about a zillion movies- Another place I've been wanting to try close to the rocks is Agua Dulce.  Again, :thumbup:


----------



## Seefutlung

abraxas said:


> I was going to ask, you ever shoot at Vasquez Rocks?
> 
> Vasquez Rocks
> 
> It's a bit over done appearing in about a zillion movies- Another place I've been wanting to try close to the rocks is Agua Dulce. Again, :thumbup:


 
Been there a long time ago.  Interestingly enough, I've been thinking of Vasquez.

http://garyayala.smugmug.com/gallery/1299433#61142462






I haven't emailed you but Nov. 4 for Joshua Tree sounds good to me.

Gary


----------

